# Blasc Client



## Mjölnir (7. Dezember 2005)

Hi

Keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber seit ca 1 Woche kommt beim beenden von WoW ständig die Fehlermeldung dass keine Verbindung zum Herold hergestellt werden konnte
(Fehlercode : E101)

Wisst ihr da glei weiter?

Grüssle ^^


----------



## B3N (7. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Mjölnir,

kannst du BLASC bitte mal im Debug-Modus starten (Verknüpfung liegt im Startmenu) und dann mal WoW starten, einloggen und wieder beenden. Anschließen dann die debug.txt (liegt im BLASC Verzeichnis) hier anhängen.

Hast du eine Firewall am laufen? BLASC  benötigt Port 80 und 21. Kannst du den FTP ohne BLASC erreichen, also Pingen oder Tracern? Adresse: web1.planet-multiplayer.de


----------



## Mjölnir (7. Dezember 2005)

Wegen der Firewall, hab eine Softwaretechnische. Liegt aber nicht an der, da der Client zuvor wunderbar funktioniert hat und ich nichts anderes draufgeladen resp neu koniguriert habe

die debug.txt is im anhang ^^

grüssle

Edit Regnor: Hab mir Datei gezogen und als Anhang entfernt. Ich schau mir das nachher gleich mal an.


----------



## Mjölnir (7. Dezember 2005)

Pingen ging ohne den blasc client mit nem ping von 33ms


----------



## Doomnight (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi, ich kann auch keine Verbindung an den Herold herstellen:----------------------------------------------
BLASC Quality Feedback Agent                 
----------------------------------------------

DATETIME: 11.12.2006 20:09:10
USERCOMMENT:
FROM: anonymous
----------------------------------------------

DEBUGFILE:
11.12.2006 20:04:09<<- Lade RSS
11.12.2006 20:04:09<<- BLASC Version: 0.13.1 Build:222
11.12.2006 20:04:09<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> WoW Build Version: 6180
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> Programm gestartet
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> Timer:1000
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> WoWFileName: E:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> Autoupdate: -1
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> Modus: 31
11.12.2006 20:04:09->> Gold: 0
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
11.12.2006 20:04:09->>FTP_Anonym: 1
11.12.2006 20:04:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
11.12.2006 20:04:09WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> Manueller Datenabgleich
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- Suche nach E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- Datei gefunden E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> Suche abgeschlossen
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXXX
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> Aktuelle Datei: E:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> FTP: Connected.
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> FTP: Connection established
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- Laden von ({6B15A93C-36BC-4733-9E90-40FE81962F7B}.lua)
11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> FTP: Disconnecting.
11.12.2006 20:04:13->> FTP: Disconnected.
11.12.2006 20:04:14->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
11.12.2006 20:04:14->> FTP: Connected.
11.12.2006 20:04:14->> FTP: Connection established
11.12.2006 20:04:14->> FEHLER BEI DATENÜBERTRAGUNG!
(FEHLERCODE: E???)
11.12.2006 20:04:14<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
11.12.2006 20:04:14<<- Datei E:\World of Warcraft\WDB\questcache.wdb kann nicht geöffnet werden. Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden

Ich habe meine Firewall ausgeschaltet. 
----------------------------------------------

_//Roran Edit
Ich hab mal deinen Account Namen aus der Debug.txt Posting durch XXXXX ersetzt.
ACHTET in Zukunft bitte alle vor dem Posten,
das ihr das selber ändert,
es sei,
ihr wollt Euren WoW Account gehackt bekommen._


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Doomnight schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann auch keine Verbindung an den Herold herstellen:
> *schnipp*
> 11.12.2006 20:04:13<<- KEIN Upload: FEHLER: BLASC_upload = 1
> *schnipp*


Überprüf mal, ob du den Char-Upload aktiviert hast....


----------



## Regnor (12. Dezember 2006)

Ganz wichtig.
Update dein BLASC auf Version 0.15! Die 0.13 ist nicht zu World of Warfraft 2.0 kompatibel.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Imalayan (12. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Wenn ich den Blasc Profiler aktualisieren will, fängt er das Update an und hängt sich beim Kopieren vom Server regelmäßig bei 262144 Bytes auf. Sowohl per Update der alten Version wie auch beim Ausführen des aktuellen Installers. 
Ich habs jetzt schon zu verschiedenen Uhrzeiten versucht, immer wieder dasselbe Resultat..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomnight (13. Dezember 2006)

ich habe das 1.5 Blasc update geladen und intsalliert. nun kann ich  meine daten zum herold übertragen.  THX


----------



## Liquidice (17. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, 
mein Profil wird nicht abgegelichen. Ich hab alle anderen Threads durchgelesen und alles mögliche probiert aber nichts hat geholfen. 

- Firewall lässt Blasc zu (hab die Firewall auch deaktiviert, aber nichts gebracht)
- Router lässt auch Blasc zu  

Blasc version 0.15.1 Build:228

debug txt:


17.12.2006 13:59:46->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> WoW als beendet erkannt
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
17.12.2006 14:00:32->>FTP_Anonym: 1
17.12.2006 14:00:32WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
17.12.2006 14:00:32WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- Suche nach G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- Datei gefunden G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> Suche abgeschlossen
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> Aktuelles Profil: XXXXXXXXXXXX
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> Aktuelle Datei: G:\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> FTP: Connected.
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> FTP: Connection established
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- Laden von ({9BBA9D6C-8CE3-422D-942F-01E25D22D346}.lua)
17.12.2006 14:00:32<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({9BBA9D6C-8CE3-422D-942F-01E25D22D346}.lua
17.12.2006 14:00:32FTPPREPUT Filename=G:\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={9BBA9D6C-8CE3-422D-942F-01E25D22D346}.lua
17.12.2006 14:00:32->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
17.12.2006 14:00:33FTPWORKBEGIN
17.12.2006 14:00:33FTPWORKS
17.12.2006 14:00:33FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 1883,30 KB/s )
17.12.2006 14:00:33FTPWORKE
17.12.2006 14:00:33FTPWORKEND
17.12.2006 14:00:33->> FTP: Transfer complete
17.12.2006 14:02:33->> FTP: Disconnecting.
17.12.2006 14:02:33->> FTP: Disconnected.
17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- Data timeout. Reconnect. Sorry.


Folgendes habe ich auch schon probiert, leider ohne Erfolg


Im Verzeichniss
World of Warcraft\BLASC
Die Datei BLASC.exe LÖSCHEN

Dann die Datei BlascLoader.exe starten.
Dann müßte es normaler weise wieder klappen.


----------



## guso (25. Dezember 2006)

hi leute und frohe weihnachten euch allen ich wollte mir den BLASC_Setup.exe (HTTP) loaden was ich auch gemacht habe....  
dann habe ich die BLASC_Setup.exe (HTTP) in den wow  ordener gepackt und istalliert nartürlich auch in den wow ordner!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun folgendes ich denke mal das ich dann was downloaden muss da kommt aber ein Fehlermeldung 


Blasc Loader

Socket Error # 10054
Connection resetet by peer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

die ports habe ich fregegeben und den log habe ich aber net auch nach einloggen nicht bitte helft mir ich wollte das ganz gern mal testen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG guso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:  AppName: blasc_setup.exe	 AppVer: 1.0.0.1	 ModName: ntdll.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.2180	 Offset: 00001010

hoffe das hilft


----------



## Roran (25. Dezember 2006)

Liquidice schrieb:


> 17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- Daten konnten nicht an den BLASC Server gesendet werden
> 17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- VERARBEITUNG ABGEBROCHEN
> 17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- Data timeout. Reconnect. Sorry.



Mach mal Dein Emule ect. aus.
Bei Dir ist die Verbingung ins Internet abgebrochen 
*( 17.12.2006 14:02:33<<- Data timeout. Reconnect. Sorry. )*

Mach alle anderen Verbindungen aus / zu, und starte nur BLASC.



guso schrieb:


> nun folgendes ich denke mal das ich dann was downloaden muss da kommt aber ein Fehlermeldung
> Blasc Loader


Korreckt.
Die BLASC_Setup.exe ist nur der Installer,
der Verbindet sich zu dem BLASC Server um die Neuste Version sich zu ziehen und zu Installieren.



guso schrieb:


> die ports habe ich fregegeben und den log habe ich aber net auch nach einloggen nicht bitte helft mir ich wollte das ganz gern mal testen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


1) Welche Ports denn ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2) Beachte das BLASC die Verbindung rein wie raus erlaubt sein muß,
was sonst eine richtige Server Verbindung unterbinden würde.


----------



## guso (25. Dezember 2006)

habe 21, 80 und 8080 freigegeben (TCP) habe eine fritzbox und gehe übers w-lan rein und ich nutzte so mist wie emule oder andere derartige Programme net

MFG guso 

PS: woran kann es noch liegen hir noch ein screen was ich freigegeben habe wenn es flasch ist sagt bescheid
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/839/unbenanntjt7.png


----------



## Roran (25. Dezember 2006)

guso schrieb:


> PS: woran kann es noch liegen hir noch ein screen was ich freigegeben habe wenn es flasch ist sagt bescheid
> http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/839/unbenanntjt7.png



BINGO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schau Dir mal die Ports im Screen an,
von wo nach wo die gehen!
klar das das nicht gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du hast den FTP auf HTTP umgeleitet,
was heißt,
der FTP ( Port 21 ) greift nun auf HTTP ( Port 80 ) zu.


OHNE diesen Screen hätten wir 100 Jahre suchen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bsp.:
port 21 -----> 21 <------- so
port 80 -----> 80
*


----------



## guso (25. Dezember 2006)

so ok habe ich gemacht.... geht aber immer noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hir der screen wie es jetzt ist 
http://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenanntja6.png


habe danach auch mal meine IP voll freigegeben also das keine Firewall für mein rechner(ip) da ist geht aber noch nicht...


MFG guso

PS: ich nutze Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal


----------



## Rascal (26. Dezember 2006)

Hmm waren da nicht noch die UDP-Ports?


----------



## Roran (26. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Hmm waren da nicht noch die UDP-Ports?


Rascal,

Bei ihm hats nun geklappt,
ich hab mit Ihm im TS darüber gelabert.

BLASC geht nun ohne Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde 4tw ^^
P.S. er Spielt Ally 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (26. Dezember 2006)

Und woran lags?


----------



## Roran (26. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Und woran lags?


An dem Fritzbox Router


----------



## guso (26. Dezember 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> An dem Fritzbox Router


 

ich muste komischer weise meine Router-firewall voll ausschalten hatte aber zur absicherrung noch ein firewall also fürs install. danach ohne probs. auch mit der firewall

MFG guso


----------



## *Unas* (Gast) (1. Januar 2007)

Holla zusammen, frohes neues unso...

Problem: Kann meinen Char nimmer mit Blasc abgleichen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Errorlog:
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM<<- Lade RSS
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM<<- BLASC Version: 0.15.1 Build:228
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM<<- Lade Build Version von WoW
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> WoW Build Version: 6180
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> Programm gestartet
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> Timer:1000
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> WoWFileName: F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\wow.exe
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> Autoupdate: -1
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> Modus: 1
1/1/2007 12:19:24 PM->> Gold: 0
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>en_KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/en_knownID2.dat
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PM->>FTP_Anonym: 1
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PMWebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
1/1/2007 12:19:25 PMWebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM->> Manueller Datenabgleich
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- Suche nach F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- Datei gefunden F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- Suche nach F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- Datei gefunden F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\XXXXXXXXXX\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM->> Suche abgeschlossen
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- Unbekannter Fehler
1/1/2007 12:19:29 PM<<- FEHLER5: Datei "F:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\debug.txt" kann nicht erstellt werden. Der Prozess kann nicht auf die Datei zugreifen, da sie von einem anderen Prozess verwendet wird

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ports sind alle frei, rein wie raus (21,80,8080) UDP+TCP 
incl. letzte Version von Blasc

Jedoch sobald ich mein Profil aktualisieren will kommt !sofort! der Quality Feedback Agent.
Habe wie mein Vorredner auch die AVM Fritzbox.

Das einzige was ich sagen kann ist, seitdem ich meinem Prozessor gewechselt habe (von AMD64 3200+ auf X2 4400+ Dual) gehts nimmer. Aber kanns daran liegen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke!


----------

